
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (August 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
doozy
FREELANCER SEEKING FREELANCER (Remote, UTC-5/EST)

I do a lot of Python work and I'm often fully booked. I'm turning down enough
work to keep another developer employed, so I'm looking for someone with some
serious Python skills who is interested in working remotely (part time or full
time).

I need someone who is capable of doing things way beyond CRUD apps. Some of
the work I do involves massively concurrent servers, collaborative filtering,
financial trading, graph databases, developing Python extension modules in
C... but there's some CRUD going on as well, mostly RESTful APIs and
scrapping.

No rookies. 5+ years of experience minimum, but I would strongly prefer
candidates with 10+ or 15+ years of development experience.

Must speak English fluently and live in the Americas time zone.

Must have a working knowledge of version control, automated testing and be
proficient with the Unix command line.

Technologies: Python 2 and 3, SQLAlchemy, NumPy, SciPy, Twisted, Flask,
Tornado, QuickFIX, Celery, RabbitMQ, Redis, PosgreSQL, MySQL...

hndenep@kaffeeschluerfer.com

------
mamcx
SEEKING WORK Location: Medellin/ Colombia (GMT -5) Remote. English (write ok,
talking half-decent)

Full-Stack. +17 years of experience.

* mamcx@elmalabarista.com * [http://elmalabarista.com/](http://elmalabarista.com/) * [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/mamcx](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/mamcx)

* [https://github.com/mamcx](https://github.com/mamcx) * [https://bitbucket.org/elmalabarista/](https://bitbucket.org/elmalabarista/) (However, the best one are private, made for hire)

Recent work:

\- USA Startup: Take after a failed development by a past developer of a iOS
app and make it ok for release to AppStore, and fix several internal bugs

\- Colombian Company: Take after a failed development made by a international
consulting company of a iOS app and make it ok for release to AppStore, and
fix several internal bugs. This was in a worse situation than the one above.

\- Made the Ebay spider for a USA startup that make price recommendations

A lot of internal apps for customers that are not public on the internet,
including government.

F# (like!)/.NET, Python (like!), Swift (like!)/Obj-C,
Html/React/JS/LESS/Bootstrap, Delphi.

Good with databases:

PostgreSQL, Sql Server, Sqlite, and have use several others for data-
integration. Not just CRUD...

Doing "big-data" kind-of-work before it was cool since 1998.

------
mbaker
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Local,

Will travel within the US to meet Creative Agencies and Design Studios.

Based in Mountain View, CA.

-

Front-end web developer

-

I work with tech companies and creative agencies across the country, providing
front-end support for web applications, building fast, responsive, accessible
front-ends, with a strong focus on Vanilla JavaScript, SVG, subtle animations,
CSS, HTML5, responsive web design, and performance.

-

[http://mibake.space](http://mibake.space)

Soon see what expenses I'm saving up for and where my earnings are going on my
website in a daring experiment in transparency.

-

I'm currently looking for work with weekly or bi-weekly sprint cycles. I will
literally meet you in any city in the U.S. tomorrow to sign a work agreement.
I place heavy emphasis on daily code updates either by way of conference calls
or screencast video recordings w/ emailed notes. I would like to meet you in
person, if you are someone that can refer ongoing front-end work.

-

Send me an email to the address in my profile.

If you're on twitter, ping me at
[https://twitter.com/mibake](https://twitter.com/mibake)

------
Firfi
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Node, React, Rails

I have 4 years remote independent contracts experience, besides previous
office jobs experience. Worked with clients directly the whole time. Doing
Rails and JS full stack (React, Redux, Angular). Can do Java and Scala as
well. Passionate and interested in functional programming practices.

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.loskutoff.com/resume.pdf](http://www.loskutoff.com/resume.pdf)

[https://github.com/Firfi](https://github.com/Firfi)

Email: igor@loskutoff.com

------
revisionzero
\------- SEEKING NodeJS/Meteor DEVELOPER FREELANCER -------

Type: Full-Time/Part-Time Location: Remote (we are located in Akron, Ohio)
Company Name: WonderKiln

We are a small boutique consultancy, with a entirely remote team, heavily
focused on great experiences (design, code, animations, etc). We take great
pride in our design and development, only working on projects we build from
the ground up handling design, brand, and development.

We are looking for another backend developer who is flexible and willing to
work with an small existing team in a fully remote capacity. The key trait we
are looking for is independence and self-motivation to tackle problems and hit
deadlines. Experience with frontend development and a eye for implementing
designs as per mockups/etc is a huge plus but not mandatory.

We currently work with MeteorJS as our primary framework and while experience
with this is a big benefit, it's easy to pickup so if you don't have much
experience, still feel free to reach out! Generally looking for experience
with NodeJS, MongoDB, Angular/React/Vue, etc.

The goal is to find someone who can jump in as part-time and work on ramping
their hours up from there. We are looking for someone available immediately.
If interested definitely reach out with availability (hours per week), hourly
rate, and past experience!

Contact: austin [at] wonderkiln.com

Looking forward to hearing from some of you!

------
jpea
SEEKING WORK -- Remote, based in Minneapolis

Hey! I'm John and I'm a full-stack generalist web developer. Freelance for the
last 12 years. I split my time about 75/25 between direct-to-client web
software projects and CMS-driven website projects (Craft CMS, Expression
Engine, custom PHP CMS, etc). Experience in jQuery, Backbone, React (React
Native too) for front-end stuff - PHP, MySQL, Mongo, Elastic, etc for backend.
My main focuses over the past few years have been medical software projects
and audio management software.

PTRx.org - a web-based video delivery system for orthopedic providers to
assign video prescriptions to their patients during recovery. Built an
integration with Twilio's video and text chat aimed at HIPAA-compliant
communication between providers and their patients. Backend built using
CodeIgniter, Elastic, some API work with Zencoder and AWS.

The audio focused projects are all internal-network apps for commercial audio
studio clients. They let commercial audio studios make their library of
licensed tracks available for ad agencies, video production companies etc.
Various workflows built out for billing, licensing, previewing tracks, etc.
I'd be happy to show people around, but they're not publicly viewable. I
currently have 3 clients using similar systems including 1 major "extreme
sports" brand.

More projects here: [http://clearmpls.com](http://clearmpls.com) \- contact
info there as well

Happy to chat/coffee/beer, remote or local to the Twin Cities. Looking for
remote/off-site work.

------
jventura
SEEKING WORK - Lisbon, Portugal or Remote

Full-stack web developer specialized in Python (Flask and Django) with 10+
years of experience on software development.

I have a PhD and published work in statistical Natural Language Processing, so
am also looking for interesting opportunities on NLP. I have experience as
teacher, so if you need one-to-one consulting or mentoring on any of these
subjects (software architecture and development, web development, NLP,
programming, algorithms, data processing, developing with Python, C, Java,
others?), I'm used to make complex things seem simple.

I'm currently bootstrapping my own software company
([http://flatangle.com](http://flatangle.com)) with an online product
([http://elements.flatangle.com/](http://elements.flatangle.com/)) and an
Android application almost ready for the Google Play Store (Java frontend app
which interfaces with CPython through JNI and uses the same Python codebase as
my web software). I have experience on designing application architectures,
implementing and releasing working products.

You can check my personal website for more information,
[http://joaoventura.net/](http://joaoventura.net/) or my github accounts for
some hints on my work:
[https://github.com/joaoventura/](https://github.com/joaoventura/) and
[https://github.com/flatangle/](https://github.com/flatangle/).

------
revisionzero
\----- SEEKING FREELANCE UI/UX & ILLUSTRATION DESIGNER -----

Type: Full-Time/Part-Time Location: Remote (we are located in Akron, Ohio)
Company Name: WonderKiln

This one is a bit more straight forward, we are also looking for a part-
time/full-time designer to jump into a existing design team. The main focus is
on UI/UX Designer but with a talent for illustration to aid in crafting assets
and moving the app/web experience forward.

Similar to the dev opportunity in this thread, the main focus is on
independence and hitting deadlines while having almost complete free-reign!
The projects will vary quite a bit so looking for someone flexible to jump
between projects but who is also quite capable with regards to Web and App
design w/ illustration.

Design-wise we have a small group already but are looking to expand it with
someone very focused and dedicated time-wise. Happy to share our existing
designs/buildouts upon request!

Like the dev opportunity above, we are looking for someone to jump in as part-
time and work on ramping their hours up from there. We are looking for someone
available immediately. If interested definitely reach out with availability
(hours per week), hourly rate, and design examples!

\---------------

Contact: austin [at] wonderkiln.com

Looking forward to hearing from some of you!

------
rossriley
======================================================

SEEKING WORK - UK Possibly On-site | Remote Preferred

======================================================

• Impressive client history, with over 15 years of experience with agencies
and startups • Experienced Remote Worker • Excellent Communicator • Full stack
front-end and back-end developer

Recent Projects Include:

1: Interactive Vehicle Configurator for Lotus Cars' London Piccadilly Store.
Built in Backbone.js with a PHP CMS / Backend. 50,0000 configuration options
plus ordering system to allow in-store enquiries.

2: New online site and interactive training system for Call-Centre SaaS
Evaluagent. Built with Symfony / Bolt CMS.

3: Lead collection App for Subaru UK, built with Cordova for iOS and Android
platforms, the app allows dealers and show staff to present features and take
customer details offline, which sync to a CRM in real-time once a network
connection is available.

4: 200 site install of dealer website system for Honda UK. Using Docker for
fast deployment / scaling with full configuration and design choices for
individual dealers. Build with Symfony / Doctrine, AWS used for fast resource
scaling.

Get in touch if you'd like to talk. I currently have availability in August
and September.

Email: ross@rossriley.co.uk,

Github: [http://github.com/rossriley](http://github.com/rossriley)

(US employers don't forget 25% Post-Brexit discount due to currency value )

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
boomkat
SEEKING FREELANCER | Manchester, UK or REMOTE | Frontend Engineer (React)

We're in the process of developing a complete overhaul of the current Boomkat
website. Encompassing a download store and ecommerce functionality for our
physical sales, it's a sizeable project. With over a million tracks in our
back catalogue, and millions of orders, we operate at a scale which represents
some unique challenges, and opportunities.

We're focusing on improving the overall user experience of the website,
creating something that's beautiful and engaging, and better using the depth
of data we house. What we're building right now will lay the foundations for
an exciting second phase, where we plan to break new ground in delivering
incredible experiences around our music.

The new website is built in Ruby on Rails, and uses React.js and Redux heavily
on the front end. We're looking for a skilled, detail oriented contract
Javascript developer to join the team. We're a small, fast moving team, with a
wide range of skills. We work remotely, but have a base in Manchester.

Someone who would enjoy this role will have:

    
    
      - A thorough understanding of React and Redux, and working knowledge of Ruby on Rails.
      - Good working knowledge of responsive design processes and techniques
      - Experience delivering cross-platform applications for the web; particularly in a mobile environment.
      - Plenty of experience writing well structured and tested code, in a continuous delivery process.
      - An ability to work quickly, whilst still maintaining a robust and stable codebase.
    

Get in touch at shlom@boomkat.com - please include your CV, Github link, etc.

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Fort Collins/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco
Bay Area, California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), javascript (React, Angular,
Knockout, Backbone, Node), MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS, full stack, UX design,
front-end, back-end, product management, small business, microservices (SOA),
Test Driven Development (TDD), mobile web

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward!

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers. Uplift Agency is family
owned.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

Nervous about hiring freelancers? Question the quality of their work? We
started Uplift Agency after 15+ years of combined experience to end those
worries. We’ve worked with companies like NerdWallet, MIT, Humble Bundle
(W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

We work to understand your product and take initiative to help your projects
do even better. If you're looking for code-monkeys you're visiting the wrong
zoo. We'll speak up when we think a project is heading in the wrong direction.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London UK or remote. NO RECRUITMENT AGENCIES.

Available September 5th.

I'm a senior/lead DevOps with 15 years experience tuning & hosting web
applications and I'm on the lookout for the next adventure.

I work closely with developers throughout the application lifecycle to build
scalable and long-term robust architectures. Load testing, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you
name it I've done it. For larger organisations I've even led whole
infrastructure teams.

Recent work includes:

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month in payments.

\+ Chef-managed deployment of large microservice stack across varied
configurations on cloud and physical servers

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Didn't get rich, still posting on HN.

\+ Jenkins + docker-compose platform for efficient builds of microservice-
based projects

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn-2016-08@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
aaronwidd
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles, California or Remote

I am seeking work in Virtual Reality and have been building skills in VR,
Unity, C#, and 3D modeling over the last few months.

I'm a recovering web developer who has recently made the decision to pivot
entirely to VR. I currently live in NYC and will be relocating back to LA in
late August, for the long haul. I've been working on a VR game in Unity for
Samsung Gear VR as a training exercise in order to teach myself all the skills
necessary to ship VR product. My background is in frontend and UI/UX and I
intend to apply those skills to VR.

My skills in VR currently include entry-level Unity, C# Oculus SDK, User
Interface and User Experience design for VR, Samsung Gear VR (hopefully HTC
Vive, Oculus, Microsoft Hololens, Google Daydream soon), 3D modeling in Maya.

My applicable skills from 15 years in design and development for the web
include being a full-stack web developer (Python / Django, PHP, DevOps, DBs,
Javascript HTML/CSS etc), UI/UX designer, product and project management,
remote team management, online marketing, QA and development lifecycle, tech
writing and system architecture, more. I also founded 2 social media startups
and have worked in early stage with multiple VC backed startups, as well as
interactive agencies and SMBs in the past.

I attempted to start a "journey" blog here:
[http://www.globalgum.com](http://www.globalgum.com) though I've slacked a bit
in updating it.

If you are seeking a VR team, I have been building up a network of Unity
developers and can work on assembling a team if needed.

Feel free to reach out at vr+hn@globalgum.com Thanks!

------
prnc
SEEKING WORK - Remote (we’re based on the west and east coast of the US)

Need a native iOS or Android app? We can deliver. We’re a team of three
engineers with experience shipping iOS and Android apps to the App Store and
Google Play. An example of what we’ve built can be found here:
[http://bit.ly/1UpsideAppStore](http://bit.ly/1UpsideAppStore)

Services we provide: - Have an app idea? We can walk you through every step of
the process, including graphic design and server development (Node.js, Docker)
- Continuous integration/deployment to Google Play and the App Store. Imagine
if a copy of your app was automatically built and send to a list of alpha
testers each time an engineer committed code. We can set that up for you. -
Automated testing with Xamarin test cloud. Have an app already made, but tired
of getting bug reports and lower ratings on the app store? We can write a
suite of automated user interaction tests and integrate them into your current
build process

If you have any questions drop me a line Prince@1Upside.com

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine', 'pyramid']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node','firebase','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure om)
      * Ruby ['rails', 'sinatra']
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
KajMagnus
SEEKING FREELANCER | Sweden | Remote only | $10-$20 / hour, less than part
time

Do you want to work one or two hours, one or some days each week?

The job tasks: Reading IT security vulnerabilities lists, and tag the
vulnerabilities with tags like `nginx` `nginx-1.11` `nginx-1.11.13`.

Requirements: Being able to tag the vulnerabilities correctly. And being
meticulous. And fairly fluent in (written) English.

How the work you produce will be used: Slightly save the world from IT
security vulnerabilities.

I'm looking for more than one person for this job.

I would probably want you to start working for me via Upwork or
Freelancer.com, because I think that's an easy way to ensure we have a client-
freelancer relationship, not an employer-employee. And later, if Upwork or
Freelancer does something weird (Upwork recently raised their fees 100% for
example), we can leave them, because we found each other via Hacker News (so
Upwork's or Freelancer's non-circumvention rules shouldn't apply).

You would work only a few hours this month (August 2016). Then, in September
and onwards, a few hours each week.

Please send me an email, see my profile.

Kind regards, KajMagnus

------
geku
SEEKING FREELANCER | CloudGear | DevOps/Software Engineer | 40-100% | REMOTE
(Europe)

CloudGear is a startup based in Zurich, Switzerland. We offer Docker and
Kubernetes consulting and are working on a Kubernetes-as-a-service product to
help companies adopt a modern infrastructure based on containers.

We are looking for talented freelance engineers to support our customers with
building and operating a Docker and Kubernetes based platform. The project
will last multiple months or longer. Required skills: solid Docker and
automation knowledge (Ansible, Puppet or similar), decent programming skills
in at least one language e.g. Ruby, Python or Go. Experience with Kubernetes
is a plus but not mandatory. We even go a step further and dedicate time where
we let you learn and explore Kubernetes.

Location: partially on-site/remote, travel required

Please send further questions, your resume and your GitHub username to georg
(at) cloudgear.net - [https://www.cloudgear.net](https://www.cloudgear.net)

No recruiters or agencies, your email will be marked as spam.

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * implement backup & work flow to avoid using data due to 
          incompetent developers
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
    

Website: [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

AngelList: [https://angel.co/ifdattic](https://angel.co/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

------
learc83
SEEKING WORK - Remote & Atlanta (remote preferred)

I'm a full-stack developer based in Atlanta. I've built a profitable startup,
so I know how to solve problems and get things done with a minimum amount of
direction.

I can take on projects at any stage--from sketches on the back of a napkin, to
20 year old legacy code. Whether you need someone to build and deploy a
complete product from the ground up, or untangle an existing mess, I can
handle it.

I'm an excellent communicator, and I will provide clear and concise status
reports through every phase of the project. My job is to make sure you never
have to worry about how your project is going.

I'm good with Ruby/Rails, JavaScript (plus many js frameworks--React, Angular
etc...), C#, Elm, Java, Go, CSS3, and HTML5.

I also have a strong foundation in computer science (B.S. in CS and part time
grad student at Georgia Tech), and experience with many other languages and
frameworks. I can handle anything you can throw at me, so don't hesitate to
contact me if you don't see your technology stack listed.

Rates $60-90 per hour. Weekly/Monthly discounts available.

Email: learc83@gmail.com

Recent Client: [https://mink.io/](https://mink.io/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbrown37)

Github: [https://github.com/learc83/](https://github.com/learc83/)

I can also bring in a designer if the project requires it. His portfolio:
[http://michaelkrontz.com/](http://michaelkrontz.com/)

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / based in Germany / remote or on-site (Europe/US preferred) I'm
a passionate generalist developer with two decades of experience.

My primary interest is in creating MVPs, but I also do refactoring and
bugfixing work. Besides backend-heavy web work, I'm also proficient in making
browser-based games with WebGL/Pixi/Three.js, as well as desktop/mobile
software using Unity3D/C#.

Preferred languages: PHP, JavaScript / Node.js, C#, Lua, C/C++

About me:

    
    
      * I started my career at an advertising agency
      * made a toy programming language called np: http://np-lang.org 
        and I'm generally a language design enthusiast
      * I'm a Ludum Darer: http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/
      * Github: https://github.com/Udo/
      * My indie game project: http://udven.com/
    

Profile: [http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/)

Contact me at udo@openfu.com

------
paws
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Based in New York City (timezone flexible)

Sr. Technical Consultant

My name is Patrick. I'm an award-winning developer with broad technical and
business knowledge, focused on building apps that convert and perform at
scale.

Authorized to work in US and EU, bilingual in German/English (native).

    
    
      • Full-stack web on mobile and desktop
    
      • Wide DevOps experience (AWS, Heroku, Vagrant, CI/Jenkins, self-hosting)
    
      • OS internals (forensics, Unix/Windows, network security/firewalls/Cisco)
    
      • formerly Microsoft and Princeton
    

Results:

    
    
      • ~40,000 users totaling ~$18 mil in donations (fundraising platform)
    
      • ~$1 mil/yr revenue (e-commerce site from scratch, non-physical goods)
    
      • $25k/yr hosting cost reduction by re-architecting AWS infrastructure
    
      • 200% improvement in forensics turnaround time by revamping imaging lab
    
      • 350% page speed improvement by rewriting JS & deps from scratch
    

Public-facing projects: [http://revv.co](http://revv.co),
[http://petwellnessreport.com](http://petwellnessreport.com),
[http://bfa.com](http://bfa.com)

email: me at onpaws.com

Mention HN, please.

[http://github.com/onpaws](http://github.com/onpaws)

[http://www.iforgotyoursite.com](http://www.iforgotyoursite.com)

keywords for cmd-f folks: rails, ruby, es6, javascript, js, es2015, react,
angular, sass, less, css3, html5, mobile, ios, elasticsearch, devops, linux,
security, cisco, stripe, braintree, paypal, brooklyn, nyc, new york

~~~
paws
I meant to include React Native here.

RN has been a focus for 2016.

------
formula_ninguna
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: currently in SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, Clojure, C#, Rust, Elixir;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, C, Scala, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Email: me (at) gildedhonour /dot/ com

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [http://www.gildedhonour.com](http://www.gildedhonour.com) (CV,
contacts), [http://www.alexmaslakov.com](http://www.alexmaslakov.com)

======================

I'm Alex. I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last
6 years. In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine
learning, etc and this has become one more area I'm interested in.

My rate is $35/h with money back guarantee or pay after the result has been
seen. If you have plenty of work I can give you a discount. I don't just do
programming. Rather I solve your problem choosing the most appropriate tool
and technology.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~9 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes. I’ve also been doing some Swift lately.

In the past, I've worked with companies like CircleCI, Remind, Leap Motion,
Anki, Rocket Fuel, and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own.
In my spare time, I fly airplanes.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
shuzchen
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / Las Vegas area

I've been big on python testing lately. I've implemented testing for large
python projects at two companies now, bring them from 0% coverage to 100%
coverage. I'm well versed on mocking tools to isolate components for testing,
make tests deterministic, and remove the need for networking (who wants to run
tests that rely on third party things). I've recently grabbed onto hypothesis
(think Haskell's QuickCheck, but for python), and I'm excited to put it into
practice. Are you sad/scared about the state of your tests for your python
project? I can fix that.

I'm also available for other work. I'm a generalist with a vast amount of
experience working with web technologies. I am capable of doing system admin
and orchestration (ansible is my favorite), backend code (I prefer django and
tornado) and frontend UI work (who isn't using react nowadays).

contact: shu DOT chen AT freelancedreams DOT com

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles.

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
have created websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety
of companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx,
Git, Grunt/Gulp, Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with 16 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Angular/Ember, although I'm comfortable on a
variety of platforms. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things
around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead
or a team member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical
excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
jparishy
SEEKING WORK -- Remote / Central NJ

Hi! I'm Julius. I build native mobile apps for iOS and Android as well as
backend APIs. I built the Fitocracy mobile apps, the Daily Burn Apple TV app
featured in Apple Stores, the On The Regimen iOS & Android apps, the Charlie
iOS app, and many other projects. I'm behind the RunSwiftLang.com and
TestAPNS.com websites.

I prefer writing APIs with Rails, but I am also experienced with Django. I can
also build basic frontend applications to accompany the API layers.

You can check out my site for more info:
[http://juliusparishy.com](http://juliusparishy.com)

Or reach out to me by email: hello@juliusparishy.com

I work well with teams and can also work solo to help build or own your mobile
play. I'm good at what I do and like to work with likeminded people that value
testing, work-life balance, and delighting users.

Feel free to reach out to chat. Happy to grab coffee if you're in the New
Jersey or New York City area.

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
saiko-chriskun
SEEKING WORK - Remote, NYC

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Node, Angular, React

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/1OuneZB](http://bit.ly/1OuneZB)

Email: neill@nbolt.io

\----------------

Hey all! My name's Neill. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, anime fan, serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool
stuff with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
patrickleet
SEEKING WORK - New York, NY - available for remote work

I love living on the bleeding edge of web development.

Most recently I've been using a combination of Node.js, ES6/ES2015, React,
Redux, RethinkDB, SocketCluster, Express, and GraphQL with Continuous
Integration (CI) for builds and deployments.

I am a full-stack engineer, who excels at the front-end, and am fully
competent building, deploying, and maintaining from end to end.

In the past I have extensively used Meteor, MongoDB, was CTO for one of the
first companies invited to use Meteor's Galaxy DevOps platforms.

Before that I built trading platforms in Node.js using Backbone.js.

Even further back, I used to be really into .NET. We all make mistakes ;) jk!

I'm really interested in building scalable, maintainable systems and have
studied DDD related architectures such as CQRS and Event Sourcing, which work
wonderfully with microservices!

I am available individually, or with my business partner who specializes in
high scale microservices architectures.

Message me at pat@patscott.io

------
spitfire
SEEKING WORK Canada, Remote

I'm a data scientist with more than 10 years experience in machine learning
and analytics.

I focus on thorny problems for business, the sort that IF they can be solved
will move the needle in real ways. Someone else may have tackled the problem
and failed, or it just looks too complex to even start. If you want to get in
touch my email is in my profile.

Some of the types of things I've done in the past:

    
    
      - Scored accounts for collections agencies. Improving collections by over 30%.
    
      - Built preventative fleet maintenance models, decreasing maintenance costs by 23%.
    
      - Built an application to optimally place physical sensors for a military security application.
    

Currently freelancing to bootstrapping a business.

Technical skills include: Deep learning, Machine learning, Python, Haskell,
Mathematica, SQL, Tensorflow, Spark, GPGPU, GIS, Big data, AWS, Devops,
Agile/CI/CD, Git/HG, Postgres, Linux and others.

------
fredgrott
SEEKING WORK AND FREELANCE

Location: Greater Chicago-land Portfolio:
[http://shareme.github.com](http://shareme.github.com) Resume:
[http://shareme.github.com/resume.html](http://shareme.github.com/resume.html)
Android Articles:
[http://shareme.github.com/articles.html](http://shareme.github.com/articles.html)
StackOverflow: Top 10% for android dev questions
[http://stackoverflow/com/users/237740/fred-
grott](http://stackoverflow/com/users/237740/fred-grott) Remote: Remote or
Relocation

Senior Android Dev seeking new challenges. Currently using Immutable View-
States to create a new Android App Architecture that is Responsive without the
HUGE RxJAVA Learning curve or dev time investment.

------
mikkel
SEEKING WORK (Denver; Remote) 2 Full Stack / Machine Learning senior
engineers. 10+ years experience.

Our company has web apps used by thousands daily that run on NodeJS / Cloudant
/ Docker / React.

Both of us have worked with different startups and large data companies over
the past decade using a variety of technologies.

Current project:
[https://hyperchamber.255bits.com](https://hyperchamber.255bits.com)

Ruby code example(original authors): [https://github.com/tutumcloud/ruby-
tutum](https://github.com/tutumcloud/ruby-tutum)

Python/Tensorflow example: [https://github.com/255BITS/hyperchamber-
gan](https://github.com/255BITS/hyperchamber-gan)

Additional code examples available upon request.

We <3 bootstrappers and startups.

Email me at mikkel[at]255bits.com

Polyglots - JS, Ruby, Python, Groovy, Devops, Docker, Node, React, CouchDB,
SQL, Rails

------
aismail
SEEKING WORK - Washington, DC + Remote - Full-stack distributed team

Vitamin Software is the vitamin shot for your startup. Trusted by companies
from YCombinator and TechStars, we accelerate your iterations in the right
direction.

Our team includes 2 previous CTOs, an art director and 2 PhDs. Experience:

    
    
      * design/UI/UX, copywriting
      * web dev (Javascript, Python, Ruby, Java)
      * backend (latest sample of work: custom HTTP proxy in C++/boost supporting 1500 transactions per second, with persistent connections)
      * distributed systems (worked on fleets of 150+ servers, glued together with RabbitMQ, Kestrel and REST APIs)
      * DBs (MySQL, MongoDB, DynamoDB, Redis, Oracle DB)
      * provisioning (Ansible, Puppet; we like AWS!)
    

e-mail: hello@vitaminsoftware.com website:
[http://www.vitaminsoftware.com](http://www.vitaminsoftware.com) Thank you!

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany / remote. I'm fine with travelling but different
rates than usual apply in that case.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 and many other web-related technologies.
I'm long-time Java developer and I know a fair bit about RDBMS as well,
particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

In the past 3 years I've been developing AngularJS applications (having
started with Angular 2 recently) with Java / Spring back-ends and PostgreSQL
databases. Among other things, many of these applications make of use complex
data analysis and data visualization (using D3.js, NVD3, Chart.js).

Website (contact): [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

------
solomone
SEEKING WORK - Seattle, WA or Remote

Freelancer developer with a corporate background. I've built large websites
for Microsoft, Vevo, and MySpace. In my freelance career I've done fullstack
work with Swift/iOS/ObjC projects to Angular/HTML5/Node/Mongo projects. My
last two projects were both iOS apps which can be found here:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/upshot-simple-video-
editor/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/upshot-simple-video-
editor/id1018148249?mt=8) [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/livecap-gaming-
highlights/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/livecap-gaming-
highlights/id1054289989?mt=8)

Find me here: [http://lithe.net](http://lithe.net)

Solomon

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer with solid solutions to your
frustrating problems.

-

I can help you with:

Discovery - Lets start with understanding your users and goals. Avoiding
incorrect assumptions will make sure your users are happy and make your
product a success.

UX Design - Using low-fidelity mockups and flow charts we will start our
visual journey and define the user flow for your product so that it is strong
and easy to use.

Prototyping - Making sure everything feels right. We will test your product
through interactive prototypes until everything is as best as can be.

User testing - Getting some hands on the product is an important step to see
how the users interact with the product.

UI Design - Adding your brand to the product, colors, style and overall feel.
Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. Making sure everything
looks and works correctly is important. I can work with your developers or on
my own to make the product a reality.

-

Contact me at gilli@axe.is

------
k__
SEEKING WORK -- Stuttgart, Germany (REMOTE ONLY)

Web Developer with focus in front-end development. Did front-ends in ExtJS,
Ember and React (currently evaluating Cyclejs).

My current project involves mapping (indoor, realtime with
MQTT/WebSockets/React/Leaflet). I also did interfaces for web-analytics.

I'm searching for new projects starting this October.

Currently no portfolio of my past stuff available, in the meantime:

[http://stackoverflow.com/cv/kay](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/kay)

[http://ux.stackexchange.com/users/16373/k](http://ux.stackexchange.com/users/16373/k)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1016383/k](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1016383/k)

[https://github.com/kay-is](https://github.com/kay-is)

contact: k@kay.is

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - UK / Remote

=====================================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool experiences!

Fortunate enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types
of opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you! Don't
hesitate to reach out, love a challenge!

\----------

Technologies: Javascript, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp, grunt, Node,
Stylus, Sass, Less, Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack, React, Redux,
Riot, TDD, HTML5 Canvas etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io) (needs some update)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY

Keywords: Spark Streaming, Cassandra data modeling.

Well-versed in digging through data to find key insights and curating a
compelling story from complex analyses, passionate about delving into data
from different systems, at different timescales, and in complex formats to
uncover hidden relationships.

Machine Learning with Spark: Linear / Logistic Regression, Decision Trees,
NaiveBayes, Alternating Least Squares (Recommender Systems), TF-IDF, Frequent
Pattern Mining

Professional Background (formerly): ETL Developer / Traditional DWHs /
Kimball's Methodology

Computer Science Skills: Data Structures, Algorithms, Functional Programming
Paradigm, Relational Databases

Big Data / Core Skill: Spark

Big Data / Core Skill: Apache Cassandra => Data Modeling

Big Data / Other: Apache Kafka => Spark Streaming from Kafka topics

Programming Languages: Scala, Python

Keen interest in experimenting with open-source Big Data technologies.

E-mail address in the profile.

~~~
robmish
What's your email address? Send me a mail at Saurabh@intelindexer.com

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco + Travel Welcome

We're Bitmatica. We design and build beautiful web and mobile apps.

What we do:

\+ Product Design

\+ UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\+ Front-end Web: HTML5, JavaScript / ES6, Sass, React.js

\+ Back-end Web: Ruby on Rails, Node.js

\+ iOS and Android - Native and React Native

Latest projects include:

[1] Launched Autodesk's 3D Printer software + marketing site
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/))

[2] Redesigned and built Corax Cyber Security's product and homepage
([https://coraxcyber.com](https://coraxcyber.com))

[3] Built Nitro PDF's cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[4] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

Get in touch!

[http://www.bitmatica.com/](http://www.bitmatica.com/)

hello@bitmatica.com

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have minimal experience making Android apps. I can do stuff that's
harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without
Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS, responsive
CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
matt_o
SEEKING WORK - remote - US expat in GMT+1

Hi, I'm Matt and I help people out with their legacy Python application
problems.

I squash bugs, refactor code to increase development velocity, upgrade
application components, troubleshoot performance issues, do code reviews, and
generally make your application work well and be a joy to work with for other
developers.

You can contact me at matt+hn at mattscodecave.com

\+ Github: [http://github.com/sirMackk](http://github.com/sirMackk)

\+ More info: [http://mattscodecave.com/hire-
me.html](http://mattscodecave.com/hire-me.html)

\+ SO Careers:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/matto](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/matto)

Tags: Python, Django, Tornado, Legacy, Postgresql, ELK, Saltstack, Debian,
Nginx, Ubuntu, AWS, Elixir.

------
4eleven7
SEEKING WORK - London, UK only. No recruitment agencies.

Freelance iOS Developer. Available now.

 iPhone, iPad, Watch, and TV apps. Swift only.

\---

hn@daniellove.net

[http://daniellove.net](http://daniellove.net)

[http://daniellove.net/apps](http://daniellove.net/apps)

[http://linkedin.com/in/danlove](http://linkedin.com/in/danlove) (add me to
see all my recommendations)

I've worked for clients such as BBC, Burberry, AKQA, Zolmo, and Jamie Oliver.

Solid experience in developing mobile applications with a strong portfolio of
award winning & high profile applications. Commercial client experience with
both Objective-C and Swift. Working experience of start-ups, fast paced
advertising agencies & large corporations. A strong sense of design, with a
focus on user experience.

------
fountstudio
SEEKING WORK

Southeastern US or Remote

www.fountstudio.com

Fount is a collective of senior freelance developers with significant
experience across the entire stack. Python, Java, Javascript, Node.js,
Angular, React, AWS and more. Please email jack [at] fountstudio.com with your
opportunity and we'll see where we can add value. Thanks! Jack

------
spaceshiphq
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Based in San Francisco Bay Area

Hi, we're a web consultancy located in the SF Bay Area. Think of us as a one
stop shop for everything web-related.

Here are a few of the services we offer:

    
    
      * Development: static websites, custom web applications, 
        new features, 3rd-party integrations
    
      * Maintenance: content updates, bug fixes, managed site 
        hosting, status monitoring
    
      * Rescue: code reviews, architecture reviews, security 
        audits
    

Technologies we work with include: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Sass, Haml, Ruby,
Ruby on Rails, .NET

If there's something you're looking for that isn't explicitly listed, please
send us a message (it's likely we can do that too)!

Website: [https://spaceship.io](https://spaceship.io)

Email: hello@spaceship.io

------
posinsk
SEEKING WORK - Warsaw, Poland, Remote

Building professional and freelance projects using many technologies
including: PHP, Node.js, Go Lang, Bash, Python, Lua, MongoDb, Redis,
Postgresql. Building web applications using PHP and Symfony2, Symfony3,
Node.js and websockets, MongoDB WiredTiger, MongoDB PerconaFT, ArangoDB, Neo4j

Buliding custom solutions for data store, warehouse, streaming targeting high
performance and low latency Programming web crawlers (real-time, distributed)
and scraping high volumes of data (including sites protected against
crawling), bots, robots mimicking users

R&D of many areas including: - machine learning technologies and genetic
algorithms to use for algorithmic trading - IoT with BluetoothLE, Arduino,
RaspberryPi and custom circuits

Email: peter@codefibers.pl

------
mooreds
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, CO - remote is fine

I'm a polyglot developer who builds back end and web systems with 15+ years of
experience. Currently seeking a part time (~20 hrs/week) contracting.

I've done everything from requirements gathering to project management to back
end data modeling to architecture to business logic to front end work with JS
frameworks. I'll even hack CSS for ya, but I'm not a designer.

Tech stacks I'm familiar with:

    
    
       * rails 
       * java 
       * php
    

Tech Blog: [http://www.mooreds.com/weblog/](http://www.mooreds.com/weblog/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mooreds](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mooreds)

Contact info is in my profile.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
mbelsky
SEEKING WORK

Location: Russia (GMT +3)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android, iOS

Hello! My name is Maxim and I help small/medium-size companies with mobile
solutions. I specialize in native Android and iOS applications development.

Website: [http://mbelsky.github.io](http://mbelsky.github.io)

Email: public.belsky at gmail dot com

------
doorty
SEEKING WORK: REMOTE, U.S. Citizen, UK-based

Mobile web and cordova app developer. 6 years creating cross-platform mobile
apps for large and small companies. 3 years creating beautiful, interactive
HTML5 iPad apps. Specializing in Angular and Ionic. Recently taught a video
course on Angular 2 & Ionic 2. Available with very reasonable rates.

Contact: brent[at]doorty[dot]com

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/doorty](http://linkedin.com/in/doorty)

Github: [http://github.com/doorty](http://github.com/doorty)

Portfolio: [http://portfolio.doorty.com](http://portfolio.doorty.com)

Course: [http://Ionic2Tutorial.com](http://Ionic2Tutorial.com)

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK (Remote, live in Connecticut)

Developer and designer (5+ years), work out of my own shop, Heta.co.

Primarily develop, design, and customize WordPress themes, or convert PSD
designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, WordPress, mySQL, Foundation,
Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control, Sifter for issue tracking, Slack to
keep in touch with clients. Self-taught and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Manchester, UK based)

I'm a Full Stack Developer. Comfortable with all aspects of web development,
front-end, back-end and DevOps.

\- Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Nginx, Ubuntu, Memcached, Redis, Twitter API, Pusher
API, socket.io

\- JavaScript, jQuery, React, Gulp.js, Git, AWS, S3, CloudFront

\- HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

My portfolio can be found here -
[http://chrisloftus.co](http://chrisloftus.co)

My GitHub has a React Native (iOS) project and a recent task management app
that I'm building with Vue.js and Vuex.
[https://github.com/chrisloftus](https://github.com/chrisloftus)

Blog: [https://chrisloftus.github.io](https://chrisloftus.github.io)

Contact: chrisloft a.t. gmail to talk about your project.

------
ponyous
SEEKING WORK - London, UK | On-site preferred.

Freelance full stack software developer with 4 years of professional
experience on top of few extra years prior as a hobbyist. By my recent
clients, I have been described as “consumer/product centred developer” that
does not only care for the quality of his code but for the quality of UX as
well.

Focusing on lately: React, React Native, Front End

Extensive Experience with: SQL databases, NodeJS, Javascript, HTML, CSS, PHP,
ES6, GIT, TDD & BDD, Linux, OSX

Also worked with: Mongo, Redis, RethinkDB, C#

Resume and email at [https://meznaric.net/resume](https://meznaric.net/resume)

LinkedIn:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/meznaric](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/meznaric)

------
hleb_rubanau
SEEKING WORK, remote only (Belarus) - Technical advisor

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hlebrubanau](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hlebrubanau)

\---

Primary focus: brainstorming and advisory in strategical planning, software
architecture, UX improvements, product marketing, project management.

Prototyping, researches, copywriting are possible as additional services.

Background: Ten years of a mixed IT experience (software engineering, devops,
architecture, project management, technical marketing), including two years in
a founding team of VC-funded US startup. Strong analytical and communicational
skills.

I am looking for on-demand consulting contracts, not a full-time employment.
The base rate is $60/hr, but I am completely open to milestone-based
engagements.

------
chatmasta
SEEKING WORK - Remote (from USA, currently in Europe)

Offering a unique, unusual, but useful set of skills:

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

\- Scraping: Lots of experience in creating high volume, high speed scrapers
for any data source, whether on the web or in an app (after reverse
engineering it).

\- Reverse engineering: Experienced reverse engineering iOS apps, whether to
gain insights into the protocols used, identify how an app is doing something,
or review the security of your own app.

\- Proxy servers: Need a custom setup of proxy servers for scraping? I can
help. I have relationships with multiple data centers and can get you cheap
deals on IP addresses. I can also setup custom rule-based proxies (i.e. rotate
IP every minute, change IP based on header, auto-solve CAPTCHA, route through
Tor, etc)

\- Cloud architect: Experienced with both AWS/EC2 and Google Cloud. Especially
good at setting up AWS VPC.

\- parse-server: I maintain the python library for parse-server
([https://github.com/milesrichardson/ParsePy](https://github.com/milesrichardson/ParsePy)),
and have also setup parse-server multiple times on AWS, google cloud, and
locally.

\- VPN setup: Need a VPN for personal use or your business? Need a VPN to
connect to your VPC? Or maybe some custom networking logic? I can help.

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Very experienced with: Python, Javascript, Bash, MySQL, Postgres, Mongo,
parse-server, mitmproxy

Github:
[https://github.com/milesrichardson](https://github.com/milesrichardson)

LinkedIn (out of date):
[https://linkedin.com/in/milesrichardson1](https://linkedin.com/in/milesrichardson1)

Email: milesrichardson@gmail.com

Please reach out by email if you need something. :)

------
imazio
SEEKING WORK - Remote (London based) Badass designer who happens to care about
the code. I excel at fort-end design, bootstrap and css that looks and feel
great to work with. I have experience prototyping and designing experiences,
working with github and remote teams. Looking for cool projects.

Contact and check for my work at
[http://www.belileo.com/EN/](http://www.belileo.com/EN/) or my linkedin
profile
([http://www.linkedin.com/pub/bel%C3%A9n-g%C3%B3mez/5b/28a/313](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/bel%C3%A9n-g%C3%B3mez/5b/28a/313))

------
jonframpton
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Austin, TX I currently lead an analytics / bi group for
a large healthcare provider in Texas and am looking to supplement my knowledge
through additional side analysis work.

I have built reporting and analysis tools in Excel, R and Web technologies
(angular) but prefer the R analysis options.

I can deliver analysis in a number of formats specifically looking for
visualization and presentation/article formats that combine my experience in
data analysis and communication.

contact: jonathon.frampton [at] gmail.com linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jbframpton](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jbframpton)
twitter: @jon_framp

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with technical help to make required changes

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging sites, Continuous Integration and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

------
git-pull
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Chicago (flexible timezone)

using linux for 15 years, open source and startups for 8 years. alum of a
ycombinator company in SF (W14). i'm the author of tmuxp, a python session
manager for tmux. as of this year (2016) contributed to over 100 software
projects. your startup is probably using something i've patched before

if you're doing python/js/node/c++/go primarily, shoot me an email

best, tony

gh: [https://github.com/tony](https://github.com/tony)

openhub: [https://www.openhub.net/accounts/git-
pull](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/git-pull)

email: tony [at] git-pull.com

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. Open Source developer on Open edX (OpenCraft
- Remote/worldwide company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of nine
developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: a 15 minutes (simple) coding exercise & a 30 minutes
Hangout. If that works out, you're given a (paid) test task: a contribution to
the Open edX project. The decision is taken based on how you handle the
upstream contribution.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK (Freelance) - Based in Singapore (GMT+8), work remotely. Will
travel for on-site training.

15 years in software industry in development and consulting. Enterprise
software experience. iOS/OS X developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and
RubyMotion.

* Architecture and code reviews.

* In-person training for iOS app development for developers and non-developers. Separate classes. 10-15 person in a class. Email for details.

Example experience: trained existing employees in a company on iOS app
development so they are better able to plan their product roadmap/design as
well as hire developers

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
ikiapps
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Based in Honolulu, HI

Markets:  iOS, Node.js, AWS

    
    
        • I help people turn their app ideas into reality. 
          Whether that’s building a new app or adding features 
          to an existing app or fixing problems, I can do it. 
    
        • Recent work has been for startups and individuals 
          including video recording/playback and video calling, 
          real-time messaging, and media storage.
    
        • I am also skilled in graphic arts and have a passion 
          for teaching. 10+ yrs programming experience, 
          MS in Computer Science. 
    

Give me your design and I can make it happen: ikiapps285 [at] ikiApps.com

------
aburan28
SEEKING FREELANCER//SEEKING WORK I am a full stack developer with extensive
experience in Python,C,Django,Flask,Blockchain applications,Secure Crypto-
implementations,CUDA Location: Washington DC area now, willing to relocate I
have 5 years of experience as back-end developer and other duties
Linkedin:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
buran-66277a35](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-buran-66277a35)
Github:[https://github.com/aburan28](https://github.com/aburan28) Contact me
at aburan28@gmail.com

------
pb123
SEEKING WORK - Hyderabad, India + Remote - Full-stack development team

At Heaplabs ([https://heaplabs.com](https://heaplabs.com)), we develop mobile
and web apps.

=====

A client testimonial:

".. incredibly responsive and attentive and offered us various solutions to
the problems we were facing, all while keeping us in the loop about progress
and timelines. Wonderful to work with and I would do so again without
hesitation."

=====

Experience:

\- backend: Node.js, Python, Java, Elixir, Clojure

\- frontend: React.js, Angular.js, Redux, Bootstrap

\- mobile dev: Android, iOS Swift

\- database: PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB

\- deployment: AWS, Google Cloud, Azure, Heroku

=====

Reach out to us at team@heaplabs.com

Learn more about us at [https://heaplabs.com](https://heaplabs.com)

------
fandawg195
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or Remote

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago.

Note: Due to my current bandwidth, I can only provide up to 10 hours a week.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript (ES5 + ES6), jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON,
Adobe CS, Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI
Prototyping, Grunt, Webpack

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Also I’m cool with starting off with a trial period to see how things go
initially.

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK

Remote (Based in Baltimore, MD)

Get more users, sales leads, or customers.

I consult B2B tech companies on customer acquisition. That includes doing
inbound marketing, acquisition funnels, optimizing conversion rates, lead
generation, marketing operations, and marketing automation.

Past and present clients include:

\- NoSQL DB (one acquired by Apple)

\- DevOps monitoring software

\- Recurring billing platform

\- Leading enterprise data science platform

\- Mobile advertising platform

\- Leading ecommerce platform

\- And more...

Far more technical and effective than your typical marketer; I deploy code and
can talk shop with engineers and data scientists.

Think you could use my help? Send me an email (greg[at]gkogan.co) or read more
at [http://www.gkogan.co](http://www.gkogan.co).

------
Radim
SEEKING FREELANCER

RaRe Technologies | [http://rare-technologies.com/careers](http://rare-
technologies.com/careers) | Long-term

Seeking an experienced _digital marketing specialist_ to help us plan and
execute on a marketing strategy for our software products in machine learning.

Our firm specializes in the design and development of cutting edge data mining
and information retrieval systems for international clients. For this
position, we need someone passionate about emerging technologies and AI, to
lead our market research and strategy.

For more info see website, or email radim@rare-technologies.com.

------
joshavant
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles - Remote OK

Hi! I'm Josh. I've been an iOS developer for 5+ years. Recently, I finished
leading the development of a ground-up Swift app. Prior to this, I used to
work at Apple, Google, Microsoft, and an acquired startup. I'm focused on
building things people love to use.

For more on my background, please see my portfolio:
[https://iamjo.sh](https://iamjo.sh)

Or don't hesitate to contact me directly: josh@iamjo.sh

I'm also on Twitter at:
[https://twitter.com/joshavant](https://twitter.com/joshavant)

------
sukruh
SEEKING WORK (Remote, or on-site in Istanbul/Turkey)

Data Engineer/Scientist offering both scalable data infrastructure development
and Data Science (Statistics/Machine Learning/Optimization) consulting and
development services.

My recent client projects include a recommendation system for a large online
video provider, programmatic advertising algorithms for a leading Social Media
adtech company, and a dynamic (surge) pricing system for a ride-sharing
company.

I am currently available 3 days a week, Thursday to Saturday. I speak fluent
English. E-mail is in my profile. For more information: www.fikrimuhal.com

------
NewHatMatt
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL or Remote

I'm a computer engineer with a love of front-end design/development. I've
designed and developed front-end and back-end web applications, along with
both Android and iOS apps. I am strongest in front-end development and design,
but am happy to discuss any project my skillset fits!

\--

My most proficient skills are in:

* HTML5/CSS3/Javascript/jQuery

* Bootstrap

* Ruby on Rails

* Sketch (Design and Mockups)

\--

I also have experience with and enjoy:

Python, PHP, Node.JS, Socket.IO, AngularJS, PhoneGap, Cordova, and Ionic

\--

Portfolio: [http://matthewhoelter.com](http://matthewhoelter.com)

Email: hello [at] matthewhoelter.com

I'm always happy to talk, so feel free to drop me a line anytime.

------
sdoowpilihp
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Los Angeles / PST)

Full Stack Engineer with more than ten years of experience developing large
consumer applications. I have developed iOS applications and websites that
service millions of users daily. I have experience working at every part of
the stack, including client, server, and Ops.

Technologies: Python, PHP, Ruby, Redis, ElasticSearch, Postgres, Percona,
Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Nginx + the usual web frameworks. Obj-C /
Swift.

Résumé/CV: [http://pvw.io](http://pvw.io)

Email: phil -> pvw.io

------
angrycoder
SEEKING WORK - South Eastern PA/Remote

C#, Asp.net MVC/WebApi, AngularJS, MS SQL Server. Large body of work in the
public and private sector on projects of various scale. From helping a small
publishing shop connect their CRM to their CMS, to writing the backend content
management system for one of the largest publishers on the app store, to
building the 911 dispatching system for the local county. I primarily build
web applications, but have also developed projects related data scraping and
cleaning, document manipulation, and batch processing systems.

Contact - ianpoma a.t. gmail

------
sebhack
SEEKING WORK - Based in Germany - REMOTE

I am a Senior Developer with over 10 years of experience. In the past I worked
with different startups as well as enterprise clients. I was CTO for a startup
for 2 years. The two areas I work on most of the times are:

\- Backend web-development with PHP/Laravel/Wordpress/Nodejs

\- Native iOS and macOS app development, often coupled with a REST backend

Most experience with: PHP, Swift, Objective-C, JavaScript, AWS Cloud
Architecture

[https://goo.gl/nbIRl4](https://goo.gl/nbIRl4) \- Please see my GitHub profile
for contact email

------
jyay
SEEKING FREELANCER: Austin, Texas or remote (US based)

Looking for a freelancer for occasional load leveling of development resources
(short term too many deadlines not enough developers types of situations). We
are willing to work around your availability, but if you commit we expect
follow through.

.NET (C# and/or VB.NET), Javascript, MS SQL Server, git, ORMs (EF and
OrmLite), both WebForms and MVC preferable

If the above skills don't show up on your resume, please include your
knowledge with them in your message.

Please mail: jmaddox at intesolv dot com, share the rate you are seeking if
you are willing

No third parties

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native/Front-end, with extensive experience
building all sorts of web applications, especially e-commerce marketplaces.
I've worked a lot over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sys admin
experience with config management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a
research background in data analysis. I also have experience with Golang,
React, Clojure, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc. Contact details
are below. Here're some recent examples from my portfolio:

* [https://healthasaservice.co](https://healthasaservice.co) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)
for further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
up_and_up
\------------ FEATLABS.COM -----------

SEEKING WORK - Michigan / Remote

* Senior Developer with 10+ years experience and excellent communication skills

* Advanced Ruby on Rails product development, React and Backbone JS development, and Sys/Devops at a reasonable rate

* MVP's for innovative products and startups

* Maintain and refactor legacy apps

* Performance and Security audits

* Midwest billing rates (hourly, weekly, monthly)

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Portfolio: >>>>>> [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/) <<<<<<

\------------ ------------ ------------

------
cjhdev
SEEKING WORK - UK / Remote

Embedded software developer with background in smart meter product
development.

    
    
      - Requirements capture, solution design, task decomposition, documentation
      - C, MISRA C, C++, Ruby
      - M2M protocols, especially those in the domain of smart metering (DLMS/COSEM, GBCS)
      - Automation with Jenkins and Ansible
    

email: cam@stackmechanic.com

linkedin:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/cameronisanengineer](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/cameronisanengineer)

------
vikingyc
======================================================

SEEKING WORK - Marketing Technology, Digital Marketing, Advertising,
Analytics, Reporting, Personalized Campaign Development, training Remote
(Currently in Los Angeles, California, USA; often travel to Taiwan, Singapore,
China, India on serving my clients.

======================================================

20 years of experience in designing and implementing Marketing Technology
stacks, digital analytics, marketing, advertising, training, data mining and
machine learning for business problems.

Request help: info@programfy.com

Programfy.com

------
siscia
SEEKING WORK: Europe, Remote

IoT specialist

Highly scalable, fault tolerant distributed system for IoT.

Code in Functional and OOP and imperative languanges, specialized in
Elixir/Erlang/OTP, Clojure, Golang and Python.

I am very pragmatic and before to write code I am sure that you need any code
at all.

I value results over personal challenges and code for its own sake.

I am also building a SaaS specialized into storing IoT informations.

You may find me on github:
[https://github.com/siscia](https://github.com/siscia) or via email:
simone@redbeardlab.tech

------
jeanlucas
SEEKING WORK - Remote only Javascript developer based in Brazil (EST
timezone).

I work with Node.js, Ember.js and available for 40hr/week. I speak English
fluently and already have experience working with startups in the USA and
London.

Github: [https://github.com/jeanleonino](https://github.com/jeanleonino) One
of my projects:
[http://yiom.github.io/sketchpad/](http://yiom.github.io/sketchpad/)

Contact: jean@yiom.com.br

------
tckr
SEEKING FREELANCER, Berlin, Germany (only REMOTE)

Call for contribution: Design at Resourceful Humans.

We are looking for a contributor who creates a compelling digital identity for
us and our tools.

Please have a look at [http://design.resourceful-
humans.com/](http://design.resourceful-humans.com/) and propose your
contribution to info@resourceful-humans.com (include the word "Contribution"
somewhere so you proposal does not get buried in SPAM).

You can PN me via Twitter @coderbyheart …

------
TDL
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Chicago
      Remote: Yes
      Email: t.lekkas[at]practalis[dot]com
    

Happy to help non-technical founders solve their problems.

Experienced Python/Django developer focused on web application development and
data products. Experienced in client facing project/product management roles.
Experienced in using & implementing technology in order to resolve
client/stake-holder issues. Experienced in managing technical teams in order
to deliver on stated objectives.

------
sadawi
SEEKING WORK (New York City + remote)

iOS developer (Objective-C and Swift) for the past 7 years, with full-stack
and startup experience (mostly Ruby on Rails)

Recent projects:

    
    
      * built all of the NexTravel (YC 15) iOS app (https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nextravel/id1098361345)
      * worked on the Wink home automation iOS/watchOS app (https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wink-smart-home/id719287124)
    

Say hi! I'm samuelwilliams+hn@gmail.com

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK: India

I’m the designer of the Brand Identity for io.js [1] I will design an awesome
brand and website package — logo, single-page static website, social media
profile pages — for your product/service for 2500 USD in 4 weeks.

Contact me! vijay@dffrnt.com

Other skills: full-stack developer on the React/Node.js stack

Portfolio: www.dffrnt.com

[1] [https://www.behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-
concept](https://www.behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-concept)

------
emilburzo
SEEKING WORK - remote only - contact@emilburzo.com

Location: Romania, Europe

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: generalist but mostly experienced in: modern Java webapps,
native Android apps, Linux Sysadmin -- always open to learning new stacks

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilburzo](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilburzo)

Rate: $40/hr (negotiable for long term work)

Availability: starting September 1st

More about me: [http://emilburzo.com](http://emilburzo.com)

------
darklighter3
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US) I am a senior full-stack developer and
DevOps/infrastructure engineer.

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript/React, Java, Healthtech/HL7, Chef,
Jenkins, AWS

GitHub: [https://github.com/crwohlfeil](https://github.com/crwohlfeil)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/craigwohlfeil](https://www.linkedin.com/in/craigwohlfeil)

You can get in touch with me at crwohlfeil@gmail.com

------
alaskamiller
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Cupertino, San Francisco, Oakland)

I'm an independent full service digital producer and full stack developer that
work on React Native apps and chat bots for Facebook Messenger, Skype, SMS,
and Kik with NLP and service integrations.

Past lives included stints at Apple, Google, and a handful of startups.

My stack revolve around NodeJS, ReactJS, React Native, Django, Python.

Worked with music artists and major brands to build ecommerce and marketing
solutions.

See more at www.jw84.co or www.github.com/jw84

------
selmat
== SEEKING WORK == REMOTE == SLOVAKIA BASED ==

Technical guy with rich experiences from various IT fields. My main focus is
deliver results and make customers' business easier, better, faster, cheaper
based on customized solution and tweaks. I have extensive experiences with
process and business side.

For brief overview please find my CV: goo.gl/c9ZKj5

For more details don't hesitate to contact me directly

Side note: I prefer freelance/ltd contract (have an SME LTD company - not
mentioned in CV)

------
gidan
SEEKING WORK - France - remotely

    
    
      Javascript, React, Angular, Backbone, Symfony2, CSS, Vim
    

I have strong experience in Javascript applications and beautiful user
interfaces. I love to build great products.

I'm currently looking for part-time or full-time work.

\---

Email: jules.bous at gmail

Website: [http://julesbou.net](http://julesbou.net)

Github: [https://github.com/julesbou](https://github.com/julesbou)

------
k-mcgrady
SEEKING WORK: Based in London, remote work preferred

I'm looking for freelance work urgently. I've been an iOS developer since
2009. Worked freelance for 5 years and in startups for the last 2 years. Lots
of experience with both Objective-C and Swift. Offering very good hourly rate.

Contact: kieran[at]hotrodsoftware[dot]com

LinkedIn:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/aslkjduei](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/aslkjduei)

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product or a Facebook Messenger Chat Bot for
a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Postgres, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
akrakesh
I'm a web and mobile designer SEEKING WORK

Experience: 5 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Location: India

Remote work: Yes (only remote; no onsite)

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
nunoarruda
SEEKING WORK

Location: "Digital Nomad"

Remote: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Sass, JSON, TypeScript, APIs, Bootstrap,
jQuery, Angular, Ionic, PhoneGap, Cordova, Electron

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/13fbkGEKM23efcfkd5CCXNosc...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/13fbkGEKM23efcfkd5CCXNoscBpMlxpk347VOVyvVEAg/pub)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

------
__mikebrown
SEEKING WORK - Onsite / Remote in Bay Area. Prefer remote and can also work in
person one day per week (Peninsula, SF, PA, MV etc)

 _Lead / Senior Python software engineer and architect (backend)_

Highly experienced. Pragmatic; quality & delivery driven. Delivered many
successful projects for startups, banks and major media orgs

\--- Rate: $115 per hour ---

\--- Availability: 20 hours / week, starting immediately ---

\--- Email: brownmichael7891@gmail.com ---

------
dpac56
SEEKING WORK: Facebook Marketing/ Paid Customer Acquisition for Digital
Startups

Remote: Yes

Working with e-commerce, Mobile App Startups for digital marketing & User
growth strategy(specializing in Facebook Marketing).

Skills: Facebook Marketing, Email Marketing, Funnel Creation for digital
products.

Technologies: Seeking work for digital marketing, but I have done projects in
Swift, Mobile App Design (Sketch 3), UI/UX Design

Contact me: deepak@withstartups.com

------
humility
SEEKING WORK - Remote

CS grad and Android/backend developer, have worked on 20+ projects, both open
source and otherwise. Worked on the back end with node.js/express/socket.io.
Currently wrapping up android client for a decentralized cloud storage
service, and a decentralized marketplace for freelancers(like upwork) based on
bitmessage. Love cutting edge technologies.

Links:

harryio.com

github.com/harryio

email: me at harryio dot com

------
Lambda11
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, CO / Remote

Technologies: JavaScript (full-stack), flexible on back-end (Python, Ruby,
Java, Scala), SQL / NoSQL

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2acH8f3](http://bit.ly/2acH8f3) Portfolio:
[http://bit.ly/2acIiY4](http://bit.ly/2acIiY4) Email: In footer of CV

------
shinamee
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Prague)

Hello there, I'm Shina, I work for www.charlesmudy.com - a small UI/UX design
studio based in Prague focus primarily on web and mobile applications for SMEs
and startups.

More information (and sample work):
[http://www.charlesmudy.com/](http://www.charlesmudy.com/)

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Karachi, Pakistan Remote: Yes

\- Developing Web applications in PHP/Laravel.

\- Browser Extension Development.

\- Data Mining and Data scraping in Python. Automated sites like Glassdoor,
Craiglist, Amazon, Rakuten, Instagram etc.

\- Integration of back office systems with Facebook Messenger via Bots.

Profile:
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html](http://adnansiddiqi.me/profile.html)

Thanks

------
prnc
SEEKING WORK: MOBILE DEV Remote (Southern California)

We have a mobile development team with experience shipping quality native apps
for both Android and iOS. Our team is based out of Southern California and can
ensure quick turn around times.

Whether you just have an idea or have an existing web app that you want us to
improve, we can do both!

Let us know what you need and we are happy to help out.

Prince@1upside.com

------
tablelayer
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Data startup looking for remote freelancer for frontend HTML/CSS work.
Ember.js knowledge (for initial setup, no JS) is huge plus. Design background
helpful. Familiarity with spreadsheet / table design / SMB-type SaaS
application aesthetic helpful.

Please email info@tablelayer.com for more information. Thanks!

------
_august
SEEKING WORK - Boston / NYC / Remote OK

React.js front-end developer with Node.js / API experience. Also skilled at
UI/UX design.

Experience:

\- Frameworks: Node/Express, Meteor, React, Angular

\- Database: Mongo, Postgres

\- Languages: Javascript, Ruby, Python

[http://shridhargupta.com/projects/](http://shridhargupta.com/projects/)

hey@shridhargupta.com

------
nick_urban
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or Portland, OR

Web and data consultant (15 years experience) available for limited
engagements with mission-driven organizations.

Examples: charities, foundations, NGOs, arts orgs, religious groups.

I'm personally involved with arts (opera), academia, and spiritual groups, so
I have a special resonance with those kind of projects.

nick@arch.digital

------
s17tnet
SEEKING WORK - Italy - remotely

    
    
      - JVM backend (mvn, jpa/hibernate/mybatis/nosql), angularjs etc, docker, some linux admin
      - Domain experience:
        - bank/insurance
        - NLP/Sentiment analysis/Lucene full text search
        - Stream processing
    

contact: mail@s17t.net

------
antouank
SEEKING WORK - London, UK or Remote

\- Tech

    
    
        JavaScript (vanilla,React,Angular,etc), HTML/CSS, Elm, node.js (Express/Koa), RethinkDB/MongoDB/Redis, linux/shell
    

\- CV

    
    
        https://goo.gl/iLHAb0
    

\- Github

    
    
        https://github.com/AntouanK

------
ryanipete
SEEKING WORK (iOS)

Location: Various (traveling while working)

Remote: Exclusively

\- 7+ years as a professional iOS developer.

\- 15 native apps submitted to the store. Notable projects include:

    
    
        - Stitch Fix
    
        - Postmates
    
        - Financial Times iPad (2011 WWDC Apple Design Award winner)
    

More info: ryanipete.com

Email: ryanipete@gmail.com

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK- NYC or Remote.

We build products: MVPs, UX/UI Design, Full Stack Development. Website:
[http://qureshimedia.com/](http://qureshimedia.com/) email:
contact@qureshimedia.com When you NEED an ELITE team!

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: London or Remote

Remote: Yes

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have worked with both Objective-C and
Swift. [http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to get in
touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
chad_strategic
Location: Denver

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, AWS, Linux, MySql, codeigniter, some Angualr 2, nodejs,
LAMP stack

Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-options.com/resume?=hn](http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume?=hn)

Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com

USMC

------
matthall28
SEEING WORK - Remote or Vancouver, BC

* Full stack web applications

* Primarily Laravel (PHP) Backends

* Primarily AngularJS (1 or 2) Frontends

Contact

* Personal Site: [http://matthewhall.ca/](http://matthewhall.ca/)

* Email: matthall28@gmail.com

------
roybarberuk
o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~

SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance UX/UI Web Designer/Front End Developer based
in London(UK) Previous work includes Google, Nestle, Fox's, Glenfiddich etc

Can design and build full proof of concepts from UX to design to front end
functional code.

Work: [http://dribbble.com/roy](http://dribbble.com/roy) or visit
[https://roybarber.com](https://roybarber.com)

Any questions or enquiries? email: hi@roybarber.com

o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~

------
georgel
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Pennsylvania)

Type: iOS developer (Obj-C), Python, and some front/backend webdev.

See my work and contact info [http://lejnine.com](http://lejnine.com)

------
pteredactyl

      SEEKING WORK
      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes
      Relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript (4yr), CSS (5yr), DESIGN
      URL: http://mep.im
      Email: hi at mep dot im

------
147
SEEKING WORK

Location: Chicago. Remote Preferred.

I'm a Clojure developer with a few years experience doing it professionally
full time.

* Clojure(script) development * Elixir

I can build MVPs and help your company de-risk a transition to Clojure.

------
ciguy
SEEKING WORK - Remote | US/UK Citizen based in San Francisco

 _Puppet, Chef and Ansible

_ AWS Automation and Best Practices

 _CI /CD Pipelines and Build/Process Automation using Jenkins, Bamboo,
TravisCI etc...

_DevOps Consulting

caleb@startopsgroup.com

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
jasonswett
SEEKING WORK - Sand Lake, Michigan, remote okay.

I specialize in Angular/Rails and I'm the author of AngularOnRails.com. Over
10 years of professional experience.

jason@benfranklinlabs.com

------
jrejaud
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA (Remote OK)

Native Mobile Engineering (Android and iOS)

I like long walks on the beach and tending to the petunias of my garden.

www.jordanrejaud.com

------
hncurator
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Content curator. Available to work on projects part-time, piecemeal or as
needed.

Email: hncurator@gmail.com

------
mateodelnorte
SEEKING WORK - Node.js distributed systems expert with lots of community
involvement. NYC located. Remote and local are both great.

I'm Matt Walters. I've been coding in Node.js since, 2011, when I founded a
company that went through TechStars (GoChime was sold to BounceExchange.
Yay!). I also run meetup.com/nodejs and empirenode.org. Go #nodejs community!

Some stuff I've built:

\- marketing platform for targeted campaigns based on intent expressed on
twitter. distributed system including Twitter firehose ingestion, dashboards
and analytics, and a micro-payments subsystem to pay individual campaign
advertisers. \- a high-tech touchscreen treadmill (100% Node on a real
treadmill with a custom Ubuntu box slapped on it, back in 2012. I start
talking at 10mins on the vid below link #4) \- a solution to allow private
companies to IPO without the help of an investment bank (cool tech! but, in
reality the product failed because... CFOs are never fired for choosing
Goldman Sachs!) \- a high-frequency capable bond trading exchange (distributed
system of 30+ services), built on Node and dropping to C when needed for
performance. literally billions of $$$'s traded on it! (the microservices +
CQRS + event sourcing architecture are aspects I brought to the company as a
consultant, initially tasked with growing the team and building the platform
architecture) \- lots of open source libraries that made all of these and
other systems work, link #2

My expertise in the last ten years has been mostly in eventually consistent
systems. 'Microservices' has popped up as a work to describe what I've been
doing since before Node was around. :)

Looking forward to hearing about opportunities to work together!

Hit me up! --> mattwalters5 _at_ gmail

Fun links!

1)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mattwwalters](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mattwwalters)
2)
[https://www.npmjs.com/~/mateodelnorte](https://www.npmjs.com/~/mateodelnorte)
3) [https://techcrunch.com/2011/12/20/techstars-seattle-grad-
goc...](https://techcrunch.com/2011/12/20/techstars-seattle-grad-gochime-
raises-630k-to-help-brands-monetize-social-media/) &
www.geekwire.com/2016/bounce-exchange-acquires-techstars-seattle-grad-gochime/
4) oldie but goodie from early 2012! I start talking at 10mins
[http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid156956616900...](http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1569566169001?bckey=AQ~~,AAABbXFr41k~,dLWXgdrAmK4P5tPDrk6Fmrtw0cDJv8Xg&bctid=2098468273001)
5) video for this one coming soon: [http://www.slideshare.net/matt4447/zero-
to-scaleable-in-ten-...](http://www.slideshare.net/matt4447/zero-to-scaleable-
in-ten-minutes)

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, FFmpeg, Lua, Win32, x86 assembly

Resume/Résumé/CV:
[http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume.pdf](http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume.pdf)

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
time zone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
mahrous78
SEEKING WORK, Cairo,Egypt, Remote

8 years Python/Django professional experience. and over 14 years Software
Development professional experience.

Upwork profile:
[http://www.upwork.com/o/profiles/users/_~01aa3e1866d81df82b/](http://www.upwork.com/o/profiles/users/_~01aa3e1866d81df82b/)

linkedin:

[https://eg.linkedin.com/in/mohamed-
mahrous-a557b512](https://eg.linkedin.com/in/mohamed-mahrous-a557b512)

mahrous78@gmail.com

